# esophagus spasms



## peaceful (Jun 20, 2007)

I have severe GERD and reflux, I also have a nasty case of IBS stemming from a long bout of c.difficile infection, basically constant cramping pain, gas and bloating. My whole colon hurts. My GERD is nasty enough to give me esophagus spasms every day. I am on Zegerid for them, and I have NuLev under the tongue for spasma. When its real bad I need xanax. Anyway, I took my pulse on my neck when I was having a spasm and my heart was skipping. Is there a connection between reflux and heart spasms? It's got to be the stimulation of the vagus nerve, yes? When it happens, its like I cant breathe, and scary!I have gnawing burning pain in my upper stomach esophagus 24/7. GERD was found via the 24 hour pH probe in my stomach from nose I had like 300 episodes of reflux. I am on a beta blocker for my vagus nerve problem/vasovagal syncope and tachycardia. Neurally mediated hypotension, and I know that does not help reflux because it is a smooth muscle relaxer. Think I should get a full cardiac workup? These spasms scare me! Thanks!


----------



## peaceful (Jun 20, 2007)

I just switched from Zegerid to Prevacid 30 mg 2x per day. Now I have horrible gas pains, from the prevacid? I see that 65 people viewed my post, but no replies yet. Anyone can you help me? Do you know how to stop the spasms?


----------



## 13931 (Jul 17, 2006)

peaceful said:


> I just switched from Zegerid to Prevacid 30 mg 2x per day. Now I have horrible gas pains, from the prevacid? I see that 65 people viewed my post, but no replies yet. Anyone can you help me? Do you know how to stop the spasms?


I wish I had an answer for you but I do not know anything about spasms in the esophagus. I did find this article about them. Maybe it will be helpful. http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic743.htmI hope you find a solution.jean


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I can only say that there may be a relationship. My wife suffered from the "heart attack" variety of GERD. I had the reflux variety. Both of us have had many years of success with a cardiovascular supplement which decreases cholesterol oxidation, increases circulation, and strengthens the arterial walls.Mark


----------

